# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Bulbos, rizomas y plantines enrraizados para flor cortada

## MarcoGam

PProveedor de material vegetal garantizado e insumos para la Floricultura Moderna  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ruhug8oAmJ8 
contactar: arbre_sacre*@hotmail.com*Temas similares: Vendo plantines de banano Venta de plantines de olivos para aceite de oliva, variedaes Arbequina y Koroneiki Rizomas de cala o cartucho Flor y frutos de grandilla-Mayobamba Huánuco Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para semillas de Flor de Jamaica procedente de México

----------


## tomaszapa

Buenas noches quisiera saber si vende plantines de clavel y el precio, espero su pronta respuesta, gracias.

----------


## gjaram

MarcoGam; produces plantines de banano??. Tengo un contacto en Ecuador que necesita de 500 mil plántulas de banano (lo mejor es origen in vitro, por todo el tema fitosanitario y de producción). En Perú existe un proveedor de tal magnitud?. Gracias por la respuesta, atte, Gloria

----------


## mawmor

TANDRAS BULBOS O ESUQEJES DE ALSTROMERIA 
GRACIAS POR LA RESPUESTA

----------

